# help with cel codes



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

It could be a vacuum leak, that will throw both codes. Do you have the capability to check your fuel trims? Your Short Term Fuel Trim should be close to 0% at idle. If you're getting 20% or more, you have a large vacuum leak and the fuel system is unable to compensate for the extra air, and the codes support that. 

Check everything attached to the intake manifold. It may be something fell off, or it may be a damaged vacuum hose.


----------



## fubar008 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll look it over tomorrow, hopefully thats all it is


----------



## fubar008 (Mar 29, 2017)

I looked quickly before work but didn't see any obvious vacuum leaks.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, those codes usually mean 1 of 2 things - too much air or not enough fuel. Since it's not throwing an individual cylinder code that would lead to a dirty fuel injector, it could be that your fuel pump is giving up the ghost. But that usually is more abrupt, as in works one day and not the next. 

I would run the engine and listen for a whistle or sucking sound, if you haven't done that already.

Replacing the fuel pump requires dropping the tank, and it's an involved job that's best done on a lift, even though you can do it in your driveway - I changed mine a couple weeks ago. I upgraded to the non-eco pump so I can get 3 more gallons in my tank. 

It *could* be bad gas. I've heard that too much ethanol can cause these problems, but I think our cars are able to adjust for that even though they're not rated "flex fuel" due to not having the right soft bits in the fuel system.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Aren't those the codes that are set when the PCV valve breaks? I think someone on this forum should be able to confirm that, or you might want to do a search on the PCV problem. If they are, you might want to check that first. A few people have posted simple tests to see if it is a PCV issue.


----------



## fubar008 (Mar 29, 2017)

so today I can hear a air leak at what I assuming is the pcv valve. If I take the spark plug cover off I can put my finger over it. I guessing this isnt normal? Its sucking in and its quite noticeable now. Would a new valve cover fix this? I called the dealer but they were not any help


----------



## fubar008 (Mar 29, 2017)

The more I look into it I guess at idle the pcv would have a high amount of vacuum. Back to square one :sad:


----------



## fubar008 (Mar 29, 2017)

In case anyone else runs into this issue it was the pcv. I replaced the valve cover and it has been all good since


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

Did you check the intake?

If you only replaced the cam cover you better go read the pcv thread. ..


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

smiley said:


> Did you check the intake?
> 
> If you only replaced the cam cover you better go read the pcv thread. ..


I thought that was only on the 1.4. Does the 1.8 have a similar issue with the nipple in the intake.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

Good point - I don't know. 

I just see tons of people replace the cover and think they are fixed. People see the YouTube videos and never research far enough to find the threads here describing the root problem.


----------

